# Silver Bullet



## michael-au

Bob Shores Silver Bullet
I have been in the process of building, still have  a long way to go 
Just thought some people might like to see the pictures of the build so far 

Michael


----------



## michael-au

silver bullet


----------



## michael-au

silver bullet


----------



## michael-au

silver bullet


----------



## michael-au

silver bullet


----------



## michael-au

My Workshop


----------



## Herbiev

Great looking engine AND workshop


----------



## michael-au

Thank you Herbie


----------



## Cogsy

Looks great Michael. I might have to add this engine to my wish list as well.


----------



## e.picler

Hello Michael,
Congratulations on you building. It is top quality. I will be following this project with close interest. forget Don`t forget to post a video of the first run of this litlle builty.
I also have one Bob Shore engine project, this is the PeeWee. I plan to put my hands on it next year.

Good luck finishing your project.

Edi


----------



## michael-au

Silver soldered the exhaust pipes and cut them 
Have to remake the carby, cut the mounting lugs at the wrong angle, carby sits sideways...bummer 
Should be used to used to that it's not like the only part I have made twice &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Cogsy

It looks almost ready to run. What's left to do (apart from the carby)?


----------



## michael-au

I have to work out what I am going to do about the electronic ignition, I don't have any thing as yet
I want to put a magnet in the front pully with a hall sensor


----------



## kuhncw

Nice job on the Silver Bullet, Michael.  I really like your exhaust system.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## michael-au

Thank you Chuck 
I thought they came up alright


----------



## gus

Hi Mike,

Looking forward to this engine up and spinning.


----------



## michael-au

gus said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this engine up and spinning.




Me to Gus hope it runs ok


----------



## michael-au

gus said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this engine up and spinning.





Me to Gus hope it runs ok


----------



## Chiptosser

Fine Job,  Looking Goooood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michael-au

Thought I would Start final assembly of  the engine only to find that when I went to time the cam it has either been cut wrong or Bobs instructions were not quit right or I read them wrong.
I have read and reread what he says and I keep coming up with he might have made a mistake, the instructions say to decide what end of the cam to cut off to install the gear on so I did this and now as far as I can see the timing is 180 degrees out, look from the other end of the cam it would seem to be timed right, but now the cam is to short to install a gear on that end.
Anyway the out come is I have to make another cam....bummer....another learning curve.


----------



## michael-au

Its all good fun if you don't weaken


----------



## Cogsy

At least you'll have a nice looking piece of scrap to display. I'm getting quite a collection of them myself...


----------



## michael-au

To true, LoL


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Very nice build. Someone else on the forum (who will remain nameless) is building that same engine, and I am sure he will enjoy looking over your build.---Brian


----------



## Mosey

Brian Rupnow said:


> Very nice build. Someone else on the forum (who will remain nameless) is building that same engine, and I am sure he will enjoy looking over your build.---Brian


Yes, Brian, he (me) is also building this engine, LOL.
Michael, congratulations on your excellent build. You are probably ahead of me in completion, but I will get there quite soon.
By the way, I am using the  Jerry Howell Hall Effect ignition system, that I find to be excellent. try a SS dual coil as well.
Good luck on the running.
Mosey


----------



## AussieJimG

Welcome Michael, that's a nice looking engine and an excessively clean workshop; I hope it doesn't always look like that, it would put we lesser mortals to shame.

Jim


----------



## bobden72

Nice work look forward to the finished pictures, or maybe a video of it running.


----------



## michael-au

new cam finished, much better than the first one 
now to set the timing
then work out the ignition


----------



## Cogsy

That looks very pretty indeed. I hope I can do half as well on the Peewee. (actually 1/2 as good x twice as large = roughy the same, on average )


----------



## michael-au

Cogsy said:


> That looks very pretty indeed. I hope I can do half as well on the Peewee. (actually 1/2 as good x twice as large = roughy the same, on average )



Thank you Cogsy, I'm sure yours will look good, just hope you only have to make one


----------



## gus

Hi Mike,

Was suppose to cut cam using same method but I chickened out. The Milling method wasn't any better but after 1/2 dozen bad cams,I got good cams and the Nemett-Lynx Engine fired up and ran well.


----------



## michael-au

gus said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Was suppose to cut cam using same method but I chickened out. The Milling method wasn't any better but after 1/2 dozen bad cams,I got good cams and the Nemett-Lynx Engine fired up and ran well.



Hi Gus
I was going to try the mill but I decided on the lathe, I'm not sure what one is the best way or easiest

Turning in the lathe takes a long time stoping and starting to rotate the cam, might be a bit quicker in the mill maybe


----------



## gus

Hi Mike.
True .Was faster on the mill,turning RT/cam by 1 degree advance and feed quill by the thou. Problems appeared. RT was reworked/redone/fine tuned before first good cam appeared. Also had to DIY a DRO using M.I.C. Digital Caliper which also had to be reworked and fine tuned to move quill feed by the thou. Was a bit stressed by the unforgiving requirement by the designer--Malcom Steed. His engine really humbled me. The reward was the Nemett-Lynx Engine ran very well beyond my expectation.


----------



## michael-au

gus said:


> Hi Mike.
> True .Was faster on the mill,turning RT/cam by 1 degree advance and feed quill by the thou. Problems appeared. RT was reworked/redone/fine tuned before first good cam appeared. Also had to DIY a DRO using M.I.C. Digital Caliper which also had to be reworked and fine tuned to move quill feed by the thou. Was a bit stressed by the unforgiving requirement by the designer--Malcom Steed. His engine really humbled me. The reward was the Nemett-Lynx Engine ran very well beyond my expectation.




Good that you have it running, I did see your thread, you did a good job on the build


----------



## michael-au

Slowly getting there


----------



## Cogsy

Looks great! Just waiting on ignition now is it? Or are you going to build the radiator, etc before you try and start it?

I know I always aim to wait until everything is done to start it up, but I always get impatient and start it as soon as it's possible.


----------



## michael-au

Thanks Cogsy

I still have a few things to do, I'm going to put a one way bearing on the crankshaft, just waiting for the bearing to come.
Still have to make a needle for the carby 
And then the ignition, I have the parts for the ignition now
I haven't decided if I will wait until I make the radiator and fuel tank before trying to start it


----------



## AussieJimG

That's a good looking engine Michael, I am following with interest.

Jim


----------



## Davewild

Very nice, am following along


----------



## michael-au

Made a start on the fuel tankView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1422282858.380353.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1422282890.544332.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1422282939.578874.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Some more progressView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1423565611.762868.jpg


----------



## Swifty

looking very nice Michael.

Paul.


----------



## ozzie46

Looking very nice. Looking forward to seeing it run.

 Ron


----------



## Cogsy

Ooh, it's getting exciting now!


----------



## gus

Just can't wait to see this engine running. Another engine on my build list.


----------



## michael-au

Changed the crank to a one way bearing
Made a new front pulley with the magnet pressed in for the ignition 
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1423999402.187699.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1423999420.954332.jpg


----------



## gus

In the late 40s,practically all cars and trucks were hand crank start.The cranking bar is normally left disengaged,hanging on to engine. Hand cranking the trucks can be hazardous and new hands are pre-warned of the danger of kick backs and broken arms. No worries,we have competent bone setters that guaranteed your arm gets healed in three months and much bigger and stronger than ever.

Getting your new car driver's license is easy but getting your car hand started is a skill not easliy acquired. Just imagine your car won't start on on first date.


----------



## Cogsy

One bit of info I picked up somewhere (I think it was in a Steve Huck build) is that the starter shaft that goes into the one way bearing needs to be hardened. If it isn't it quickly tears up and takes out the bearing when it goes.

I love the new pulley, I can only dream of surface finishes like that!


----------



## michael-au

I made the crank handle out of stainless not sure how to harden it


----------



## michael-au

Started to make a bracket for the hall effect sensor today View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1424079824.624752.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1424079857.189541.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1424079874.532500.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1424079895.225288.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1424079914.851400.jpg


Now to glue the sensor in, and hope it works


----------



## Swifty

Hi Michael, I was just looking at the picture in post 41 again, do you have 2 spark plug leads contained in the one sheathed outer? It looks as though the one lead goes to both plugs.

Paul.


----------



## michael-au

Swifty said:


> Hi Michael, I was just looking at the picture in post 41 again, do you have 2 spark plug leads contained in the one sheathed outer? It looks as though the one lead goes to both plugs.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul

I have 2 leads going through the stainless braid


----------



## michael-au

Sensor is mountedView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1424240583.408930.jpg


----------



## bobden72

Nice looking engine


----------



## michael-au

Made a jig for drilling radiator finsView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1425117210.490737.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1425117235.328548.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1425117272.122316.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1425117288.898456.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Collection of parts for radiator View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1425117353.385455.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Mosey said:


> Yes, Brian, he (me) is also building this engine, LOL.
> Michael, congratulations on your excellent build. You are probably ahead of me in completion, but I will get there quite soon.
> By the way, I am using the  Jerry Howell Hall Effect ignition system, that I find to be excellent. try a SS dual coil as well.
> Good luck on the running.
> Mosey




Hi Mosey

I have sent for the SS dual coil ignition, I put together one of their single coils and it works good for 1 plug as it should but not enough power to run 2 plugs.
I will use the single coil on the peewee when I build that.

Michael


----------



## bouch

michael-au said:


> Collection of parts for radiator View attachment 75590



Where did the plans for the radiator come from?  I'll need a radiator for mine, and I like the looks of what you're doing there...


----------



## Mosey

Michael,
I do have the SS dual coil and find it to be very good. My engine has not run yet, alas, and I admire the fine work you are doing on yours. You should have excellent performance with that coil.
Mosey


----------



## Piston_Broke

Excellent work! I made this for the upper and lower tanks when I built the radiator for the Hercules, very handy tool!


----------



## michael-au

Piston_Broke said:


> Excellent work! I made this for the upper and lower tanks when I built the radiator for the Hercules, very handy tool!




Handy looking tool


----------



## michael-au

bouch said:


> Where did the plans for the radiator come from?  I'll need a radiator for mine, and I like the looks of what you're doing there...




Hi bouch

The only drawing I have is on the plans for the silver bullet, mostly I just made it up as I went


----------



## gus

Hi Michael,

Gus watching and picking up good ideas. Plan to attempt making the Howell V-4  2016 and radiator making is unavoidable. Meanwhile I am still bashing at the two outerheads which seem to have so many details to work on. Not dreading it but trying to enjoy it.


----------



## michael-au

Made some more progress on the radiator todayView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426064507.274814.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426064528.066769.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Decided to make a tool so it's easy to find TDCView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426065476.928627.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426065511.875162.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426065535.068106.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426065562.069769.jpg


----------



## michael-au

View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426065788.576785.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426065833.251835.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Bottom tank soldered, now for top tank and then clean up and polishView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426336441.422380.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Radiator is complete, need to test for leaks and make a mount for it.


----------



## michael-au

Radiator mounts made, just needs clean up an polish, then bolt them to baseView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426596215.565685.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426596232.715856.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426596257.044163.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Radiator now fixed to baseView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426753437.411522.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426753448.928042.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Radiator mountsView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1426753749.137057.jpg


----------



## michael-au

Clear cover complete, I think the only thing left is a couple of alterations to the carby ( new needle and many spray bar) then try and get it to run, it has fired but does not keep running I know the needle in the carb is not quite right, anyway keep plugging away


----------



## Cogsy

Your cover is a good idea - I may steal it! Fingers crossed for an easy start for you. Not long to go now, looking forward to the video.


----------



## michael-au

Cogsy said:


> Your cover is a good idea - I may steal it! Fingers crossed for an easy start for you. Not long to go now, looking forward to the video.


Thank you
You are welcome to steal the cover


----------



## gus

Please make two covers. Will steal # 2 cover.

Great Show Piece.


----------



## michael-au

Engine ran for a few seconds, sorry for the bad quality of the video.
I have a problem with the hall effect sensors burning out, have gone through 3 sensors so far, that is why the engine stopped in the video.
I can't seem to pin point the problem, my earth seems to be ok.

http://youtu.be/TQ9AkHJpDnA


----------



## Cogsy

Sounds fantastic - really throaty. Congrats on getting it to run.

Can't help with the sensor (I've run into issues with them myself that I haven't solved) but I can help with the video code so it embeds.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ9AkHJpDnA&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## michael-au

Thanks AL
I was just trying figure out how to do that


----------



## Cogsy

No worries Michael, it's far easier than I made it sound . Just copy and paste the address in your post and it will embed itself. The mistake you made, which is very common, was to post the address you got as the uploader. That type of link won't embed. You need the address with "youtube" in it without the dot ('youtu.be' doesn't work). Click on your link and watch what the actual address eventually changes to - that's the one you need to post.


----------



## Griffin

Michael

With regard to the sensors, I thought some body fixed that problem years ago, I think it was something to do with the kickback from the High voltage breakdown, if memory serves here, I think it was solved with a protection diode in the system some where but at the time was not so well and can't remember properly.
Mark


----------



## michael-au

Griffin said:


> Michael
> 
> With regard to the sensors, I thought some body fixed that problem years ago, I think it was something to do with the kickback from the High voltage breakdown, if memory serves here, I think it was solved with a protection diode in the system some where but at the time was not so well and can't remember properly.
> Mark



Thanks Mark
I did read something about using zener diodes in line with the sensor but it did not give a good expenation of wether to put them on the positive and negative wires of the sensor or just the posative or maybe one on all 3 wires.

May have to do trial and error


----------



## Griffin

Michael

No, not a zenner, a zenner diode is to drop a set voltage down below a required voltage and you have to know the formula to value the resistor that is in series with it, in this case, try looking at an ordinary coil circuit, that must have a diode across the feed wires that control the coil, when a voltage is applied the switching action occurs, problem is when the voltage is removed a massive back current is sent down the wire and that is damaging and could be what is happening in your case, a simple 1n4003 silicon diode might just be your answer, its an electronic equivalent to an old clack valve
Mark


----------



## michael-au

Griffin said:


> Michael
> 
> With regard to the sensors, I thought some body fixed that problem years ago, I think it was something to do with the kickback from the High voltage breakdown, if memory serves here, I think it was solved with a protection diode in the system some where but at the time was not so well and can't remember properly.
> Mark




Thanks Mark

See if I can figure it out


----------



## nickelodeon

That is correct. There is high voltage kickback.

A zenner diode across the sensor to "clamp the voltage" to a constant level will protect against the spikes.

The zenner value needs to match the voltage of the power supply.

For Example, 6 Volts  = 6 V Zenner. 12 Volts = 12 V Zenner

You can also do this with a Diode and resistor in series, like another gentleman suggested, but the clamping diode is easier.


----------



## michael-au

nickelodeon said:


> That is correct. There is high voltage kickback.
> 
> A zenner diode across the sensor to "clamp the voltage" to a constant level will protect against the spikes.
> 
> The zenner value needs to match the voltage of the power supply.
> 
> For Example, 6 Volts  = 6 V Zenner. 12 Volts = 12 V Zenner
> 
> You can also do this with a Diode and resistor in series, like another gentleman suggested, but the clamping diode is easier.



Thank you for your reply and help

Michael


----------



## fourstroke

Hi Michael
Thats a great looking engine
I too had a problem with hall sensors burning out after just a few minutes, it was solved by fitting a OHO90U sensor, since then I havent had a single burn out
They were unavailable here in Scotland so I had to get them from the US
Check out the thread on here by jgeddes,"a new ignition circuit"
Hope this helps
Dougie


----------



## michael-au

Thanks Dougie
I found a supplier here in Australia for those hall sensors
I will give it o go


----------



## michael-au

A little bit closer to being finished 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHyoJszh7EI[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy

Congrats Michael! Looks and sounds fantastic. It seems complete, what is left to do? (apart from run it another 7,000 times )


----------



## michael-au

Cogsy said:


> Congrats Michael! Looks and sounds fantastic. It seems complete, what is left to do? (apart from run it another 7,000 times )




Thanks 
I need to fix a leak in the water pump and more running in 

I want to get started on the peewee v4


----------



## kuhncw

Michael,

Congratulations on a nice looking Bullet.  Well done.  

Chuck


----------



## cwelkie

Smooth, good looking runner that will only get better as you run it I'm sure.
Nicely done.
Charlie


----------



## e.picler

Hi Michael!
Congratulations! Very nice looking engine, seems to be very well constructed.
The sound is very nice. After finishing my actual engine building, I also will start on the PeeWee V4. I already have the casting for that.

Looking forward to follow your PeeWee construction.

Edi


----------



## gus

Runs like a full size engine. Very soild and steady beat with no clanking.
Congrats.


----------



## michael-au

gus said:


> Runs like a full size engine. Very soild and steady beat with no clanking.
> Congrats.




Thank you Gus I am happy with it


----------



## michael-au

I'm calling it finished 

View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1431339433.078585.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1431339458.654896.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1431339482.216155.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1431339507.515950.jpg


----------



## AussieJimG

Beautiful job. A real credit to you.

Jim


----------



## e.picler

Hi Michael!
Congratulation it is really a beautiful project, your craftsman work is top and better yet, it is a working engine.

What is your next project?


Edi


----------



## michael-au

e.picler said:


> Hi Michael!
> Congratulation it is really a beautiful project, your craftsman work is top and better yet, it is a working engine.
> 
> What is your next project?
> 
> 
> Edi




Thank you

I have just started on the Pewee V4

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=24490


----------



## ozzie46

Congrats. Beautiful engine and the display case sets it off nicely'

  Ron


----------



## michael-au

ozzie46 said:


> Congrats. Beautiful engine and the display case sets it off nicely'
> 
> Ron



Thank you Ron


----------



## spurgear

Very nice build, sweet every one should be inspired i know i am.
   Thank you, Bobby Shores


----------



## mnay

there is a question on  updated drawings or revisions for the Silver Bullet.   Can you help?
Thanks Mike


----------



## michael-au

mnay said:


> there is a question on  updated drawings or revisions for the Silver Bullet.   Can you help?
> Thanks Mike



I had a look at the thread

My drawings are the same except for a hand written correction to the dimension he was looking for

I left a reply on his thread

Thank you
Michael


----------

